# Can my dog catch strep throat from my kid?



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

And if she does, what are the symptoms? How do you know if a dog has a fever?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Dogs do not get a sore throat from strep. However they can be carriers if someone in the house has strep throat. If your household members (human) have frequent cases of cultured strep throat it is often advised to have the vet give a round of antibiotics to the dog as well.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Buy a rectal thermometer for you dog, use it the same way as you would for your children except that the normal core temperature for adult dogs is 100f to 102.5 F and 101.3 on average.


----------



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

A rectal thermometer!!!???? How in the world do you get a dog to stay still for that??!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Get an electronic thermometer some read the temperature in 1 sec ! I am pretty sure your dog can stay nice for one sec  It's disgusting but that's the only way to do it.


----------



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

O M G !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

They also have ear thermometers if the rectal one makes you squeamish. But the new digital ones are pretty quick. I buy the plastic sleeves to protect the thermometer tip, lube up with some vaseline, and ..., wait until it beeps.


----------

